# Regulärer Ausdruck für Redirect



## Chrischii (12. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit Hilfe der .htaccess meine alten Wordpress URLs auf die neue Permalink-Struktur umstellen. Leider aber funktionieren die ganzen Redirect Plugins, die es so zum Download gibt, mit meiner aktuellen Version nicht. Daher brauche ich jetzt einen regulären Ausdruck, damit das RedirectMatch funktioniert. Ich habs da versucht, aber irgendwie haut es net hin...

Die alten URLs sind in der Form:

http://www.meine-domain.de/blog/155/dies-ist-ein-artikel.html

Die neue Permalink-Struktur sieht so aus:

http://www.meine-domain.de/dies-ist-ein-artikel/

Zur Erklärung: Die 155 ist die Post-ID von Wordpress, also immer eine andere.

Ich hab es versucht mit:

RedirectMatch 301 /blog/[0,9]{1,}/(.*)[.]html /$1

Bestimmt aber total falsch :-( Wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Cool wäre auch, wenn man mir den regulären Ausdruck dann mal erklären könnte.

Danke und Grüße,
Chrischii


----------

